# Is she a dapple grey?



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Yep, she looks like she is/was a dapple grey. Most registries don't differentiate between the two - they are all 'grey' for the purposes of their papers. She'll probably get progressively lighter with age too.

I think you are a good size for her, no worries there at all!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She is just grey. Dapple grey is just one of the many, many stages that grey can go through.


----------



## Surayya (Dec 7, 2011)

Just gray now - she she was probably dappled at one point tho, many grays do go through a dapple stage as they gray out, before going 'white' or flea bitten gray 
You look great on her


----------



## LoveeShowJumping (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeah, she's just turned 9  but its weird though cause i looked up this website and it had pictures of each year of this horse, and when it was 8 it was a reallllyy light dappled grey and then 2 years later it became more dappled grey than before! So is it possible that a dapple grey horse will go lighter then a little bit darker but then start to go lighter again and eventually become flea-bitten & then white as age goes on...?


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

LoveeShowJumping said:


> Yeah, she's just turned 9  but its weird though cause i looked up this website and it had pictures of each year of this horse, and when it was 8 it was a reallllyy light dappled grey and then 2 years later it became more dappled grey than before! So is it possible that a dapple grey horse will go lighter then a little bit darker but then start to go lighter again and eventually become flea-bitten & then white as age goes on...?


I've never heard of it. However, then can be a very marked difference in the dappled greys between seasons - they look much much lighter in winter as the light grey hairs grow longer than the dark so the dapples are more covered. In the summer they shed and look several shades darker.

My guess is that the photos were taken at different times of year :wink:


----------



## LoveeShowJumping (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok, thats good, so she will start going darker since its summer here in Australia  yay  haha


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Each horse grays out differently than the last, which is why it is so hard to predict how fast a horse will gray out and what different stages they will go through. Either way, they all reach a stage where they stop graying out either with fleabites or just white.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah, light dappled gray.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

THIS is dappled gray:


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

LoveeShowJumping said:


> Yeah, she's just turned 9  but its weird though cause i looked up this website and it had pictures of each year of this horse, and when it was 8 it was a reallllyy light dappled grey and then 2 years later it became more dappled grey than before! So is it possible that a dapple grey horse will go lighter then a little bit darker but then start to go lighter again and eventually become flea-bitten & then white as age goes on...?


Your math doesn't add up.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

natisha said:


> Your math doesn't add up.


I's just confusing use of pro-nouns making your head spin lol. The first part is about her horse. The second is a random horse on a random website. Hope that helps a bit lol.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

She's a grey, as others have said she will lighten with age as nearly all greys do, most end up "white" although we'll still call them "grey":lol:


----------

